# SharePoint Error



## shareitall (Sep 16, 2002)

Every five seconds, our Win 2003 server throws up the following error. Please help troubleshoot. Thanks.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Windows SharePoint Services 2.0
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 7/9/2004
Time: 9:01:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	PUMA
Description:
#50070: Unable to connect to the database STS_Config on PUMA\SharePoint. Check the database connection information and make sure that the database server is running.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Try this, http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q833183


----------

